# Looking for big carp



## Metalfish (Apr 9, 2019)

I'm looking for any public lakes or ponds in eastern Ohio that have big carp or lots of them. I'm coming out of Calcutta area so anything within close driving distance would be nice. I've heard that mosquito Res. and friendship park are good to start at. Any tips would be appreciated as well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Lake Erie


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Used to get tons of big ones in the Conneaut river in May and June.


----------



## Jonathan_R (Apr 10, 2013)

dillon dam spillway!


----------

